# Pricing help



## dckiteboards (Aug 11, 2012)

im a videographer and recently i have been asked by several clients if i shoot photos? i said no , but it keep happening so now im building a portfolio and getting a few jobs. 

im shooting a resort for a friend what do i charge I ask minimum for video 1000 a day 500 half day/ 150 per hour. so im assuming ill charge the same. however then do they need to pay rights for the photos? 2 year use, etc etc.. 

im shooting with 5d 7d's and Zeiss glass. 

same gig for a local restaurant that wants menu, advertising shots. charge per hour and then a usage fee?
any links to read id very much appreciate.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 11, 2012)

Pricing is an INCREDIBLY complicated subject.
How did you come up with the pricing for your video work? 

I am assuming that you know how to use your cameras for photography well, including lighting for photographs? Because the menu and advertising shots aren't quite as simple as setting the menu on the table and snapping a photograph. They require proper lighting, possibly a light tent and proper use of the camera for that kind of shoot. 

Pricing...
You first need to know your cost of doing business: That is your insurance, equipment, office costs, licensing, equipment, what it costs to pay you...This CODB calculator is designed for photographers. If you are putting 0 in one of those slots, you REALLY need to re-think things, because you either are lacking something or you aren't being totally honest with yourself. For example: Vehicle and maintenance. People say well, I don't own a vehicle for my business and gas is only $3.50 a gallon. It costs me $10 in gas to go to and from the shoot, so it's only $10. It's not. You have now put wear and tear on your vehicle. You have to change the tires, oil, brakes, etc every so many miles; you have to repair things on it when it breaks. Part of that cost is in those miles you drove for business. 
Then your cost of goods including everything that goes into delivering the goods. 
Don't forget that you may already own your cameras, glass and accessories, but you have to make up that cost through business AND you have to have a fund to replace them as they die off. They only have an expected shutter life of 100,000 to 150,000 clicks. When they die, you have to either replace or you're out of business. So, every 2 to 3 years you probably better have $3000+ in a fund for equipment. 
Once you have those things all figured out you can divide it out to find out what that cost is per month, week, year, shoot. 

It costs me about $700 a day to leave my house with my equipment for weddings and I am frugal as hell with my gear right now. For a regular portrait session it's less. We'll say yours is low at $350. COST. Not including paying yourself. 
Then you shoot how many hours? 
And post process how many hours? 
and the time you spend delivering, talking on the phone, discussing the contract, having the contract signed, filing and keeping your books and tax records for each session... 
For a 4 hour shooting session you may be looking at 20-40 hours of work. 
What is your hourly rate for that time? I sure as heck don't want to be paid minimum wage as a professional. Don't forget you are now responsible for ALL of your taxes AND sales tax on everything you bring in! We'll say a cheap $15 per hour x20 hours $300. PLUS your Costs of $350=$650. Just to produce those images.


----------



## KmH (Aug 11, 2012)

I know it's not directly pricing help, but particularly in the Business District section, if you want professional advice enhance your credibility by making the minimal effort needed to use the shift key for making the appropriate capital letters when you use the written word for business related communications. Just the appearance of professionalism is worth an extra $25 an hour added to your rates.

You can visit American Society of Media Photographers and learn about use licensing and pricing. Commercial photography pricing varies by region and/or city, and many commercial photographers use pricing software like fotoQuote Pro for that reason.


----------

